# Tremblant



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

So im going on a college ski trip to Tremblant in Canada for a week. Im pretty pumped for it but not really sure what to expect when it comes to the weather. I know its gonna be extreamly cold but how cold, what should i wear to ride to keep me warm, and is it likely to have fresh snow


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

What is 'extremely' cold? That means different things to different people.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I would wear one of those hot Quebec girls.


----------



## seb1041 (Sep 20, 2010)

It depends on a lot of things! When are you going?

The coldest time is between december and march...but it depends even in this time frame...you can have a -40 with the windchill and -5 the week after... check the weather before leaving and dress consequently!


----------



## skiracer (Sep 27, 2010)

*Snow?*

Hard to predict snow conditions withut knowing dates. Even with dates, you just ne'er know. Check out tremblantinsider.com for video snow reports without corporate promotion. You'll get the true conditions leading up to your trip. If you get a good guide, he can help you find fresh in the woods, even if it hasn't snowed for a week. As long as no rain has fallen and frozen, a good guide can always find fresh. But you can not hire from thenmain ski school cause they aren't allowed to take you out of bounds.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

skiracer said:


> Hard to predict snow conditions withut knowing dates. Even with dates, you just ne'er know.


Yeah, depends what you think is cold. Not that Tremblant is always cold, but when it is, it really is. We usually get a week-long stretch of -40 once a winter and that generally happens in late January to mid-Februaury. Last 2 years we really didn't get it. Rest of the time, it's -20ish and that's not bad at all. But it's damp in the East so cold feels colder. Sounds weird, but I lived northwest of Edmonton for a while and didn't find -40 all that bad because it was dry. But here? -40 is unpleasant, real bone-chilling stuff that takes a hot shower to get all the chills out.

Just saying that if is cold, at least put some extra layers/balaclava in a backpack or a lodge locker and then just ride the north side out of the wind.


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

yea im going early January, and i live in Maryland so im not used to weather that cold at all. im gonna need to invest in some gear to keep me warm


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey,

A couple of friends and myself are hitting up Tremblant from December 27th to the 3rd of January... haha, but anyways when you're comming up here especially at that time of the year you just want layers... options, and face protection. I find that because we get alot of moisture comming from the north all that stuff that the air is really damp, and when winds pick up you're looking at wind chills that can fall into the -40C. Deffinately worth the fun though if you bring the appropriate gear.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

clark3554 said:


> yea im going early January, and i live in Maryland so im not used to weather that cold at all. im gonna need to invest in some gear to keep me warm


I'm not suggesting that you'll need all new everything. Just have a good baselayer and a range of layers (upper and lower) to put over it. And good, all covering face/neck protection.

What I am suggesting is to bring some of those layers to the hill rather than leaving them in your room.


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

yea im not planning on buying all new everything, i just need some face/neck protection and some baselayer type clothing because where i go it is never really all that cold where you need all those layers


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Layers layers layers just make sure you have stuff for all conditions. I've been up there a few times and from what I've experienced, and what I've read & heard from others, it's not uncommon to have 35 degrees (F) one day and -8 degrees (F) the next day.


----------



## RyCan3 (Feb 15, 2010)

yea my roommates and i were up there this past January. It was freezing especially at the top of the mountain. Our goggles froze and we had to ride with them off until we were like half way down. U have to wear under armour when u are even walking around. We went up for the collegefest. It was definitly worth the money though. So much fun!!!


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

yea thats when im going up this year. goin with the penn state ski club during college week. should be a lot of fun


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

RyCan3 said:


> yea my roommates and i were up there this past January. It was freezing especially at the top of the mountain. Our goggles froze and we had to ride with them off until we were like half way down. U have to wear under armour when u are even walking around. We went up for the collegefest. It was definitly worth the money though. So much fun!!!


And last winter wasn't cold around here. I don't recall many if any midday temps below -20C (-4F), maybe a couple at -25C (-13F). Tremblant can and does get -30C to -35C (-22F to -31F) with a bad windchill at the top (I remember -52C windchill at the top once, breathing hurt). Or it can be -15C (+5F) for weeks.

Depends what you call cold, I guess. If you're layered up with a good base layer with no exposed skin, -30F is great to ride in. When it drops below that, avoid the long chair rides, stay on the non-wind side of the mountain and check for frostbite in every lift line.


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bones said:


> And last winter wasn't cold around here. I don't recall many if any midday temps below -20C (-4F), maybe a couple at -25C (-13F). Tremblant can and does get -30C to -35C (-22F to -31F) with a bad windchill at the top (I remember -52C windchill at the top once, breathing hurt). Or it can be -15C (+5F) for weeks.
> 
> Depends what you call cold, I guess. If you're layered up with a good base layer with no exposed skin, -30F is great to ride in. When it drops below that, avoid the long chair rides, stay on the non-wind side of the mountain and check for frostbite in every lift line.


Ha that makes Tremblant sound extreme compared to where i ride which is usually 20F


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Bring layers, avoid cotton and you'll be fine. You'll figure out what works for you pretty quick if you just stop and add a thin layer when you first feel a chill. You'll have it dialed in 4 runs into your first day if you have a backpack and are willing to duck into the lodge instead of trying to tough it out. 

I've got some friends from more southerly climes who come up every year. Always one newbie who freezes and bails early because they won't add a layer before they turn blue.

Of course, now that you know, it'll probably be -5 for the week you're here and you'll wonder what all the talk was about.


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

ha yea i hear ya. i hate being freezing cold. im packin a lot of cold gear and stuff like that. im making sure im well prepared


----------

